# This is going to be a cowboys rod



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm going to start wrapping it on Thursday 
7 foot MHX SJ 842 Med Lite


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice cork. Can't wait to see some thread!

-hook


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Cork work looks sweet! Look'n forward to seeing the thread work!!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will start it Thursday. I have 1 dryer and 1 wrapper/dryer and both are occupied right now


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

hmmm...a Cowboys rod...so it folds under pressure?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job on the cork.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

landlockid said:


> hmmm...a Cowboys rod...so it folds under pressure?


I wouldn't know. Not for me lol


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

landlockid said:


> hmmm...a Cowboys rod...so it folds under pressure?


Lmao!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

aceshooter01 said:


> Lmao!


What's so funny? If ya wanna see some super bowl hardware, we got some up here, tho alittle dusty.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Goags said:


> What's so funny? If ya wanna see some super bowl hardware, we got some up here, tho alittle dusty.


 It will be our day to shine again, I just hope I'm still around to see it happen! :biggrin: Can't wait to see the finished product on the rod.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Daryl, you've come a long way Buddy. Custom grips look good.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yeah...that cork is really sweet !

Too bad it won't be a Texans rod...lol


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Swampland said:


> Daryl, you've come a long way Buddy. Custom grips look good.


Thank lance


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Yeah...that cork is really sweet !
> 
> Too bad it won't be a Texans rod...lol


Ya to bad I follow both teams


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Yeah...that cork is really sweet !
> 
> Too bad it won't be a Texans rod...lol


Thanks bud


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Lookin good bud! Now get wrappin...


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

2400tman said:


> Lookin good bud! Now get wrappin...


Hey bud it would of been wrapped last night but I did not get home until 10 and today I'm working overtime.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is a update on the rod with a scale wrap. I am almost done with it


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looking real good, D!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Goags said:


> Looking real good, D!


Thank you sir


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking mighty fine so far, hope there's a place left in there for the star! :cheers:


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

alldaylong said:


> Looking mighty fine so far, hope there's a place left in there for the star! :cheers:


Yes there is going to be 2 stars. One on bottom of the wrap next to the blue on the silver and one on the silver on top of the wrap between the blue


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is the rod with the cowboys sticker on it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I like it, but don't tell mama.....shhhh


----------



## ieatfish (Jun 22, 2013)

NICE!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------

